# ASIC Quality statistics



## windwhirl (Jul 6, 2021)

So, I know the ASIC quality stat has been basically deprecated as neither AMD or Nvidia seem to be interested in providing that information anymore (if they ever were). However, GPU-Z provided a comparison of one's card ASIC quality against others, as shown below.




Is there any sort of public access to the statistics collected by GPU-Z? I was mostly wondering about what sort of ASIC quality levels were more common for my specific card and the amount of "samples" involved.

Is not that I plan to make any sort of data analysis about it or anything, I was simply curious about what kind of ASIC quality was more common.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 6, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> So, I know the ASIC quality stat has been basically deprecated as neither AMD or Nvidia seem to be interested in providing that information anymore (if they ever were). However, GPU-Z provided a comparison of one's card ASIC quality against others, as shown below.
> View attachment 206880
> Is there any sort of public access to the statistics collected by GPU-Z? I was mostly wondering about what sort of ASIC quality levels were more common for my specific card and the amount of "samples" involved.
> 
> Is not that I plan to make any sort of data analysis about it or anything, I was simply curious about what kind of ASIC quality was more common.


My guess is w1zzard probably doesn't want to wrangle with the privacy implications of any kind of data gathering, but could be wrong.


----------



## looniam (Jul 6, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Is there any sort of public access to the statistics collected by GPU-Z? I was mostly wondering about what sort of ASIC quality levels were more common for my specific card and the amount of "samples" involved.






isn't that it?
so ~78 of 100 cards are better?
no?


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 6, 2021)

looniam said:


> View attachment 206885
> 
> isn't that it?
> so ~78 of 100 cards are better?
> no?


That's part of it. Honestly, I was more interested into seeing the amount of cards involved and what was the most common ASIC Quality level. 



R-T-B said:


> My guess is w1zzard probably doesn't want to wrangle with the privacy implications of any kind of data gathering, but could be wrong.


Yeah, I figured as much, but I wanted to ask anyway. I already have the negative answer from the get go, as we say, might as well try and see if I could get a positive one.


----------



## GerKNG (Jul 6, 2021)

i had a few cards and i never understood the asics score.
it's not that a higher percentage results in higher overclocking or anything. my RX 580 armor OC had the highest score and was unstable at 50Mhz above stock.


----------



## looniam (Jul 6, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> That's part of it. Honestly, I was more interested into seeing the amount of cards involved and what was the most common ASIC Quality level.


ah, i've asked myself the same, sorry i missed that.


----------

